# True Love Valentine’s Day Photo Contest



## PetGuide.com

> Send us a picture of your pet showing his love for a chance to win a PetChatz or True Love prize pack!
> 
> We want to share the love of the most affectionate day of the year. That’s why we want you to enter our True Love Valentine’s Day Photo Contest – we’re giving away $600 worth of prizes (because that’s how much we love you)!
> 
> From Monday, January 26 to Friday, February 13, 2015, you have the chance to win one of our FOUR Valentine’s Day Prizes. Because this special day is celebrating love, we want to see your pet in photos that show his love, or in a picture inspired by Valentine’s Day.
> 
> You have 12 days (Jan. 26 to Feb. 6) to send your pics to *[email protected]*. On February 7, we’ll post them in our True Love Contest Facebook album. From Feb. 7 to Feb. 13, you can vote by 'Liking' your favorite picture in the album. The four photos with the most 'Likes' will win. To get the most likes, you can share the photo with your Facebook friends and ask them to Like your photo. REMEMBER – they have to like your photo on PETGUIDE’S FACEBOOK PAGE, not your own personal page.


Read more about the True Love Valentine’s Day Photo Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------

